# My first autocross event this weekend



## Edog1382 (Aug 9, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has any little secrets that they want to share with me to help out this weekend. I was wondering what tire pressure to run. I have stock tires and rims on a 96 nissan altima. Any info would be appreciated!


----------

